# JAPAN | Projects & Construction in Smaller Cities



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Projects & Construction in Other Cities & Towns.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Great idea for a thread! I would love to know about development in smaller and lesser-known Japanese cities!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hida ( Gifu Prefecture ) Community Centre with a bowl-shaped Green Roof.































































Sou Fujimoto unveils design for a community centre with a bowl-shaped green roof in Hida, Japan


Article



designcitylab.com







*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nagasaki ( Nagasaki Prefecture ) New 80 billion yen Nagasaki Stadium City.








































































ジャパネットが800億円の「長崎スタジアムシティ」着工、試合見えるホテルやオフィス


　通販大手のジャパネットホールディングスは2022年6月26日、「長崎スタジアムシティプロジェクト」の起工式を開催した。スタジアムやアリーナ、オフィス、商業施設、ホテルを備える街づくりに約800億円を投資。24年9月の完成を目指す。




xtech.nikkei.com








*


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

Finally!!!!!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kitahiroshima ( Hokkaido Prefecture ) Hokkaido Ball Park F Village.*











































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538371292688424962

















HOKKAIDO BALLPARK F VILLAGE


2023年3月開業の新球場エスコンフィールドHOKKAIDOと、周辺エリアを含めた北海道ボールパークＦビレッジ。様々なパートナーの方々とともに、“北海道のシンボル”となる空間を目指します。




www.hkdballpark.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Fukuoka ( Fukuoka Prefecture ) Tenjin Nishidori Business Center / Sumitomo Life Fukuoka Building (100m).












































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yokohama ( Kanagawa Prefecture ) Minato Mirai 21 Chuo District Block 52 180m.






































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Fukui ( Fukui Prefecture ) Fukuiekimae Denshadori North District A Block Redevelopment | 120m 100m | U/C *


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kobe ( Hyogo Prefecture ) **Kobe Arena Shinko Jetty West District (2nd Jetty) Redevelopment Project.







































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sapporo ( Hokkaido Prefecture ) Sapporo Kita 1 West 5 Plan redevelopment building 116m.


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Takamatsu ( Kagawa Prefecture ) New Kagawa Prefectural Gymnasium.


































































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Akita ( Akita Prefecture ) Akita Green Garden City.




















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Niigata ( Niigata Prefecture ) Niigata Station South Exit West Project.



























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hiroshima ( Hiroshima Prefecture ) NEW HIROSHIMA GATEPARK.
























































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Fukushima ( Fukushima Prefecture ) Fukushima Station East Exit District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project.




























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Shizuoka ( Shizuoka Prefecture ) Toyota Woven City.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Toyohashi ( Aichi Prefecture ) emCAMPUS WEST Tower.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sapporo ( Hokkaido Prefecture ) Odori West 4 South District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tamano ( Okayama Prefecture ) Power Base , Japan's largest storage battery assembly plant.


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Takatsuki ( Osaka Prefecture ) New Kansai Shogi Kaikan maintenance project.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hirakata ( Osaka Prefecture ) Hirakatashi Station Area Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kyoto ( Kyoto Prefecture ) Citizen's Green Space Development.


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yokohama ( Kanagawa Prefecture ) Minatomirai 21 Central District 53 Block Development Project.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yabutaminami ( Gifu Prefecture ) Gifu Prefecture New Prefectural Government Building.*



















March 2022


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kumamoto ( Kumamoto Prefecture ) MJR Kumamoto The Tower.*
































*







*

May 2022




























*

















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sendai ( Miyagi Prefecture ) **Park Homes Kita-Sendai.















































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hirosaki ( Aomori Prefecture ) THE MID TOWER.*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Fukuoka ( Fukuoka Prefecture ) Fukuoka Daimyo Garden City | 111m | U/C




































*














































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543930775615459330


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tajimi ( Gifu Prefecture ) Mid Rise Tower Tajimi | 96m | U/C


















*









*Construction status 25 june : *













































東濃随一のターミナル駅「多治見駅」直結のタワーマンションやショッピングセンター、ホテルからなる複合再開発“ミッドライズタワー多治見／プラティ多治見／くれたけインプレミアム多治見駅前”2022年6月建設状況


ミッドライズタワー多治見／プラティ多治見／くれたけインプレミアム多治見駅前 ミッドライズタワー多治見／プラティ多治見／くれたけインプレミアム多治見駅前は、岐阜県多治見市本町のJR中央本線、太多線多治見駅南口のプラザ・テラ跡地と駐車場跡地周辺で進められている再開発事業「多治見駅南地区第一種市街地再開発事業」によって建設中のタワーマンションや商業業務施設、宿泊施設等からなる大規模複合施設です。再開発事業...




skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kobe ( Hyogo Prefecture ) Kumoidori 5-Chome District Redevelopment | 163m | Pro*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kobe ( Hyogo Prefecture ) JR Sannomiya Station Redevelopment | 160m | Pro 












































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Toyama ( Toyama Prefecture ) D Tower Toyama 47m*













































富山駅至近に複合ビル「Dタワー富山」。県最大の基準階面積


大和ハウス工業は6月8日、富山県最大の基準階面積を誇る複合テナントビル「(仮称)Dタワー富山」を着工する。富山駅から徒歩3分の立地で、7階建て、最高高さ47.21m。2024年3月12日竣工予定。



www.watch.impress.co.jp


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Toyama ( Toyama Prefecture ) Toyama Budokan*








































































富山県武道館（多目的施設）


富山に新しいホテルが続々建設中！富山県武道館（多目的施設）の情報をまとめて紹介します。




shinhoteltoyama.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Oita ( Oita Prefecture ) Suehiromachi 1-chome District Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project.

















*
*(Block A) approx. 100m, (Block B) approx. 60m.*




















*
*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kofu ( Yamanashi Prefecture ) Department Store Site Redevelopment Plan.


























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ishigaki Island ( Okinawa Prefecture ) Not a Hotel Ishigaki.





















































*

Sou Fujimoto has unveiled a “Not a Hotel Ishigaki”, a new project in the southwest of Ishigaki Island in Okinawa, Japan. The unique tropical resort hotel sits on a circular base open in all directions toward the surrounding natural landscape. The main feature of the building is the undulating roof covered in vegetation. Its shape allows access from the building terraces, creating an inner landscape, complete with meadows, relaxation areas, and a water mirror that reflects the sky and the singular tree in its vicinity.










A Green Undulating Roof Covers Sou Fujimoto’s Resort Project on Ishigaki Island, Japan


Sou Fujimoto has unveiled a “Not a Hotel Ishigaki”, a new resort hotel in the southwest of Ishigaki Island in Okinawa, Japan.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Kyoto ( Kyoto Prefecture ) Citizen's Green Space Development.
> 
> View attachment 3513345
> 
> ...

































































東本願寺前『市民緑地整備』京都市道と東本願寺所有の緑地を一体的に整備 最新状況 22.07【2023年3月頃 供用開始予定】


東本願寺前市民緑地は、東本願寺の東側に位置する、京都市道と東本願寺所有の緑地を一体的に「市民緑地」として整備する、公園の整備計画です。整備エリアは、東本願寺所有地を京都市が無償で借り受けて交通島（植樹帯）として管理してい ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yokkaichi ( Mie Prefecture ) Sanco Yokkaichi Ekimae Building Construction Plan 64m.


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Matsuyama ( Ehime Prefecture ) Iyo Bank New Headquarters Building.*













































伊予銀行が本社ビルを建て替え！新本館と新南館の2棟を建設、合計延べ床面積4.3万㎡


伊予銀行は、2022年8月10日付けのニュースリリースで、「本店本館・別館」および「南別館」を解体し、新本社ビル2棟へ建て替える基本計画等を発表しました！ 1952年に竣工した本館は建築後70年、1968年竣工の別館は建 ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nasu ( Tochigi Prefecture ) PokoPoko Club House / Klein Dytham architecture.*


Architects: Klein Dytham architecture
Area : 300 m²
Year : 2020
Photographs :Mark Dytham, Brian Scott Peterson, Nacasa & Partners


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Utsunomiya ( Tochigi Prefecture ) Utsunomiya Station East Exit Area Development Project.








*


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Ishigaki City Hall*

Ishigaki - Okinawa Prefecture 










Ishigaki City Hall, which was in a tsunami inundation zone, was relocated to a higher ground. The aim was to revive the Ishigaki landscape: layers of traditional red-tile stucco roofs surrounded by lush greenery. The planning was inspired by the settlement pattern of Ishigaki, where villages formed at the crossroads where rows of houses intersected. We arranged various functions along an east-west and a north-south axis, creating a street open to the community. This street will be extended outside of the city hall, allowing a new town to be connected to the surrounding greenery.
Traditional roof tiles coated with plaster are disappearing from Okinawa because plaster is easily damaged. We were able to restore the pattern of red and white traditional tiles by using white glazing to create a border on each tile. By using modern technology, we attempted to bring back traditional sceneries and landscapes.

Completed



























































































































































Source


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Kura*

*Tateyama - Toyama Prefecture 








*

At the intersection between the foothills of Tateyama and local villages of Susono, Toyama, we designed a sake brewery that acts as a bridge between French champagne brewing and Japanese sake brewing craftsmanship.
This project was a result of the long friendship between Kengo Kuma and Richard Geoffroy, the “cellarmaster of champagne.” Richard’s love and respect for Japanese sake led to the innovative project of blending champagne and sake yeast.
Taking cues from the local agricultural housing in the Tonami plains, we designed an unassuming yet expansive roof to provide space for brewing, community, and accommodation.
By burying the cellars underground, in an earthen “doma”, we sought to create an intimate connection with the ground that takes advantage of the passive temperature control. The accommodations for brewers and staff during brewing season is located adjacent to the brewing facilities, allowing a fluid connection between daily activities and craft.
Local materials such as cedar from nearby shrine land, leather straps wrapped on handrails from local cows, washi paper mixed with rice, chaff and soil, were used to create a close connection between the architecture and the local land.

Completed






















































































































Source


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Mountain Research*
_Kawakami - Nagano Prefecture





























































































































_

Source


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yokohama ( Kanagawa Prefecture ) Kitanakadori North District B-1 Area 162m.


























































































地上40階、最高高さ約162m「(仮称)北仲通北地区B-1地区」最新資料が公開！東急不動産らによる北仲のタワマンです : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


イメージパース[出典：横浜市] 　横浜の北仲通北再開発等促進地区で計画されているタワーマンション「(仮称)北仲通北地区B-1地区」(地上40階、最高高さ約162m)の完成予想図です。同再開発を議題に含む第68回横浜市都市美対策審議会景観審査部会が開催され、その議事録と資



bluestyle.livedoor.biz




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Takarazuka ( Hyogo Prefecture ) Takarazuka Hotel Former Site Project **| 112m 112m | U/C*



























（仮称）宝塚ホテル跡地計画 地上32階建てツインタワーマンション建設工事の最新状況 22.11


宝塚ホテルは1926年（大正15年）に創業した古参ホテルで、当時としては先進的な洋館ホテルとして開業しました。「阪神モダニズム」の魅力を伝える名建築として有名なホテルですが、経年により躯体や基幹設備の老朽化 ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Sana Mane Sauna Sazae*

_Kagawa Prefecture








_

The organic wooden sauna “SAZAE” is built at the center of the glamping facility “SANA MANE” near the small inlet of Naoshima.

The biggest challenge was the wood masonry, made by stacking 150 layers of CNC-processed 28 mm thick plywood. The solid wood sauna has an average wall thickness of 450 mm to ensure the performance of heat insulation and heat retention.

The exterior has countless folds like a shell, giving the surface an impressive shadow. Inside, the pleats are shaped gently to conform to the body and provide a comfortable sitting experience. Only the oculus lets light in, creating a meditative experience.

Although this spiral pleated geometry was complex using 1,500 plywood sheets, the design of the shape and the plywood paneling were controlled by 3D CAD and programming.

Unlike a general sauna, despite the high ceiling, the temperature and humidity are kept at an optimum level by making full use of environmental simulations and designing forced ventilation air flow.













































































































Source


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Tottori Takahama Café*

_Tottori Prefecture 








_

We designed an observatory/café that overlooks the Tottori Sand Dunes, using wood abundantly in a hybrid structure of cross-laminated timber and reinforced concrete.
Envisioned as a “staircase to the sky,” the cross-laminated timber exterior provides a warm texture that blends in with the surrounding sand dunes.

As an homage to Tottori, which is well-known for folk crafts (“Mingei”) culture, interior elements incorporate local craftsmanship. Chairs are designed with cross-laminated timber, while light pendants are made of Washi paper sprinkled with local sand.
The bathroom sinks are made by Nakai-gama, a Tottori Mingei pottery workshop, which uses a beautiful combination of green and black glazing.


















































































Source


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kobe ( Hyogo Prefecture ) Kobe Waterfront Vision.












































*









「神戸ウォーターフロントビジョン」公表！ナイトタイムエコノミーを拡大し訪日客も意識、再開発へ新ビジョン策定


神戸市は2022年12月1日に、再開発が進むウォーターフロントの方向性を示した「神戸ウォーターフロントビジョン」を公表しました！2011年に策定したウオーターフロントの将来構想を描いた指針「港都神戸 グランドデザイン」の ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Prostyle Sapporo Miyanomori*












*Saporro - Hokkaido Prefecture*

_Residential

Complete in 2022_

On a mountain overlooking Sapporo city, we designed a multi-unit residence. Instead of adopting the typical residential “large box” tower format, we stacked “small house” units along the mountain slope in a stepped hill form. The “small house” units are staggered in plan to create spaces between adjacent units, allowing the residences to be full of natural light and ventilation and have clear vistas of the surrounding nature.
Locally sourced logs cover the exterior and retaining walls. Log panels that leave rough bark unremoved serve as stay-in-place formwork for concrete, attempting a new method to combine wood and concrete.

















































































































































Source


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Niseko Hotel B-I (Project)*












*Niseko* - *Hokkaido Prefecture*
























































































Source


----------



## Igor_sp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Niseko Hotel A (Project)









*


*Niseko - Hokkaido Prefecture

















*

Source


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Berjaya Corp buys RM408.8m Yokohama land for development of Four Seasons project*
Chester Tay December 28, 2022 18:56 pm +08











Berjaya Corp buys RM408.8m Yokohama land for development of Four Seasons project


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 28): A unit of Berjaya Corp Bhd (BCorp) is acquiring six parcels of freehold land collectively measuring about 20,977.15 square metres in Yokohama, Japan, for ¥12.66 billion (RM408.82 million) cash.BCorp said its wholly owned subsidiary Berjaya Yokohama Hospitality Asset TMK is...




www.theedgemarkets.com













Malaysia's Berjaya to build $318 mln Four Seasons hotel in Kyoto


Malaysian property-to-retail conglomerate Berjaya Corp is building a Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts in Kyoto at a cost of about 25 billion yen ($318 million), tapping demand for high-grade western hotels in Japan's ancient city.




www.reuters.com


----------

